# Saul / Saül / Paul - prononciation



## Eve30

Bonjour, 

Connaissez-vous le prénom Saul ? Il apparaît dans l'ancien testament sous la forme "Saül", premier roi des juif puis dans le nouveau testament sous la forme "Saul", premier prénom de l'apôtre Paul avant sa conversion (Actes des apôtres, chapitre 9). 
Mais comment doit-on prononcer Saul en français ? Le "o" doit-il, à votre avis, être prononcé ouvert ou fermé ?

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## TRADLADY

Bonjour Eve30 et bienvenue sur le forum.
A mon avis, aucun des deux sinon "saül" en prononçant le a puis le u.
C'est en tout cas comme ça que je l'ai toujours entendu prononcer. 
Bonne journée
TL


----------



## Maître Capello

En français, le nom hébreux _Saül_ se prononce [sayl], mais le nom araméen _Saul_ se prononce [sol] (comme le _saule_), contrairement à _Paul_ qui se dit avec un _o_ ouvert [pɔl].


----------



## Eve30

Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses. Savez-vous pourquoi Paul est prononcé avec un "o" ouvert ? Cela semble assez exceptionnel puisque  "au" est généralement prononcé "o" fermé.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Pour le distinguer du prénom féminin _Paule_


----------



## Eve30

Cela crée une distinction entre les deux genres à l'oral. Toutefois je ne pense pas que le "o" ait été prononcé ouvert uniquement pour dinstinguer le féminin du masculin. Dans ce cas, on aurait pu faire la même chose avec le prénom Claude et appeler les garçons en prononçant le "o" ouvert. Je me demande aussi si le prénom "Paul" garçon se prononçait avec un "o" fermé autrefois.


----------



## Greenmeadow

Dans ma famille d'origine rurale, on a toujours prononcé Paul (masculin) avec un o fermé, comme Pôôôl. Ce qui m'a attiré bien des quolibets à l'école de la grande ville. Donc je pense qu'il peut y avoir des prononciations locales !


----------



## CapnPrep

Maître Capello said:


> le nom araméen _Saul_ se prononce [sol] (comme le _saule_), contrairement à _Paul_ qui se dit avec un _o_ ouvert [pɔl].


Pour Fouché, la terminaison _-aul_ se prononce toujours [ɔl], mais cela ne concerne apparemment que des noms propres : _Paul_, _Saul_, _Népaul_, _Vincent de Paul_.


----------



## Eve30

Merci beaucoup ! Oui, j'ai lu une règle qui allait dans ce sens dans un cours. Comment trancher ? Car tantôt je lis qu'il faut prononcer "o" fermé et tantôt "o" ouvert. Quelle est votre idée ?

C'est ce qu'une enseignante de lettre m'a dit également. Toute son enfance elle a entendu Paul prononcé Pôl tandis que moi je l'ai toujours entendu prononcer Pol avec "o" ouvert.

CapnPrep, pourriez-vous me copier l'extrait du traité de Fouché qui parle de la terminaison -aul si ce n'est pas trop long s'il vous plaît ?


----------



## CapnPrep

Eve30 said:


> CapnPrep, pourriez-vous me copier l'extrait du  traité de Fouché qui parle de la terminaison -aul si ce n'est pas trop  long s'il vous plaît ?


Ce n'est pas long, j'ai déjà tout dit plus haut, mais si tu as besoin de le citer exactement :


> -aul = [ɔl] : _Paul_, _Népaul_, _Saul_, _Saint-Vincent-de-Paul_. (1956, p. 380)





Eve30 said:


> Car tantôt je lis qu'il faut prononcer "o" fermé et tantôt "o" ouvert. Quelle est votre idée ?


Est-ce que tu parles toujours spécifiquement de _Saul_, ou plus généralement des mots en _au_? La règle pour _au_ en syllabe accentuée (en français standard) est de le prononcer [o], sauf devant [ʁ]. _Paul_ est une exception à cette règle, et visiblement, l'usage est moins établi pour _Saul_.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Moi aussi ce n'est que très tard que j'ai appris que la prononciation _majoritaire_ de "Paul" utilisait un "o" ouvert.
Dans ma famille (non rurale), "o" fermé pour tout le monde.
C'est un collègue prénommé Paul qui m'a ouvert les yeux : il m'a demandé pourquoi je tentais de le faire passer pour une fille...


----------



## Eve30

Merci CapnPrep. Oui, je m'intéresse uniquement à la prononciation de Saul en réalité. J'aimerais juste être certaine de la manière dont il doit être prononcé. Et en même temps j'essaie de comprendre ce qui se passe avec les autres mots en -au ou -aul en général.


Jeandesponde, elle est amusante cette anecdote et je suis vraiment très étonnée de savoir que Paul peut-être prononcé Pôl dans certaines régions. Je n'ai vraiment jamais entendu cela nulle part.


----------



## Nanon

Paul et Paule pourront être tous deux prononcés avec un o ouvert dans le sud de la France. Paul comme dans Pol Pot (!) et Paule comme dans pôle Nord mais, dans le Sud, c'est le e final et non l'aperture qui feront la différence.

Un fil français-anglais où on parle de Paul (et de Paule).


----------



## Maître Capello

CapnPrep said:


> Pour Fouché, la terminaison _-aul_ se prononce toujours [ɔl], mais cela ne concerne apparemment que des noms propres : _Paul_, _Saul_, _Népaul_, _Vincent de Paul_.


Le _Traité de prononciation française_ d'Auguste André (1900) fait à peu près la même remarque :


> 21. On donne à _au, eau_, le son de _o_ fermé (*ô*).
> Ex. : saule = *sô·l* ; château = *châtô*.
> Exceptions : Les noms propres _Paul_ et _Saul_ se prononcent avec _o_ ouvert.



Quoi qu'il en soit, contrairement à _Paul_ que je n'ai jamais entendu prononcé qu'avec un _o_ ouvert, j'ai déjà entendu _Saul_ prononcé des deux façons (_o_ ouvert ou fermé).


----------



## Eve30

Nanon, merci pour ton aide et pour le lien. Que veux-tu dire concernant le "e" final qui fait la différence dans le sud ? Pour moi, dans le sud, Paul et Paule seront prononcés tous deux de la même manière, c'est à dire avec un o "ouvert". Donc le "e" final ne crée  pas cette différence que l'on entend dans les régions situées plus au nord.

Je suis actuellement dans le sud, dont je ne suis pas originaire. Et j'ai entendu une personne avec l'accent du midi prononcer le prénom Saul avec un "o" ouvert. Tandis que dans des lectures de la bible je l'ai entendu prononcer "o" fermé. 

Ce que je souhaiterais, ce n'est pas tant connaître une prononciation selon les régions mais une prononciation "académique" en quelque sorte

Maître Capello, merci beaucoup pour cette réponse . Elle confirme celle de CapnPrep. Je suis ravie d'avoir enfin des réponses à ma question fondées sur des affirmations de linguistes. Merci merci


----------



## Maître Capello

Eve30 said:


> Ce que je souhaiterais, ce n'est pas tant connaître une prononciation selon les régions mais une prononciation "académique" en quelque sorte


J'ai bien peur que ce souhait ne ce soit d'emblée vouée à l'échec, d'autant plus que _Saul_ n'est pas vraiment un prénom très courant en français… En tout cas, je ne pense pas que l'on puisse conclure des seuls avis de Fouché et André que la seule prononciation « correcte » soit avec un _o_ ouvert.


----------



## Nanon

Eve30 said:


> Que veux-tu dire concernant le "e" final qui fait la différence dans le sud ? Pour moi, dans le sud, Paul et Paule seront prononcés tous deux de la même manière, c'est à dire avec un o "ouvert". Donc le "e" final ne crée  pas cette différence que l'on entend dans les régions situées plus au nord.


Je ne voulais pas parler d'une différence au niveau du o qui reste le même dans les deux cas. Ce que je veux dire, c'est que seul le e caduc (pour _Paule_) permettrait de faire la différence entre le prénom masculin et le prénom féminin. C'est peut-être aussi le cas pour faire la différence entre _Saul _et _saule_, mais je ne peux en attester, n'ayant jamais entendu le prénom Saul (uniquement Saül).


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Eve30 said:


> Je suis ravie d'avoir enfin des réponses à ma question fondées sur des affirmations de linguistes.


En matière de prononciation, les linguistes donnent-ils des règles valables pour tous et qu'il faut respecter, ou bien constatent-ils l'état de la langue à un instant (et un endroit) donné ?
Ce fil montre que l'opinion (datant de quelques dizaines d'années au moins) du même linguiste sur la prononciation de _Villeurbanne_ ne correspond absolument plus à l'usage actuel.


----------



## Eve30

Nanon said:


> Je ne voulais pas parler d'une différence au niveau du o qui reste le même dans les deux cas. Ce que je veux dire, c'est que seul le e caduc (pour _Paule_) permettrait de faire la différence entre le prénom masculin et le prénom féminin. C'est peut-être aussi le cas pour faire la différence entre _Saul _et _saule_, mais je ne peux en attester, n'ayant jamais entendu le prénom Saul (uniquement Saül).



  Compris ! Merci Nanon.




JeanDeSponde said:


> En matière de prononciation, les linguistes donnent-ils des règles valables pour tous et qu'il faut respecter, ou bien constatent-ils l'état de la langue à un instant (et un endroit) donné ?
> Ce thread montre que l'opinion (datant de quelques dizaines d'années au moins) du même linguiste sur la prononciation de _Villeurbanne_ ne correspond absolument plus à l'usage actuel.



Et oui, c'est vrai ! Ils constatent l'état de la langue (vivante) à un moment donné. Comme Saul est un prénom ancien et très peu usité, il est intéressant de connaître sa prononciation au siècle dernier. Et intéressant également de constater que deux linguistes donnent la même prononciation. Quelle autre référence choisir ?


----------



## CapnPrep

JeanDeSponde said:


> En matière de prononciation, les linguistes donnent-ils des règles valables pour tous et qu'il faut respecter, ou bien constatent-ils l'état de la langue à un instant (et un endroit) donné ?


Les deux objectifs peuvent être légitimes, et ils ne sont pas nécessairement incompatibles. Les médécins légistes constatent, les chirurgiens esthétiques interviennent plus activement (en appliquant une notion de « norme » changeante et souvent arbitraire) ; ce sont tous les deux des médecins qui pratiquent la médecine. Après, il y a des médecins plus ou moins honnêtes, et des médecins plus ou moins compétents. A mon avis, Pierre Fouché était un linguiste honnête et compétent (mais personne ne peut connaître tous les usages de la langue de son époque, et à plus forte raison on ne pas lui reprocher les changements d'usage survenus après la publication de son ouvrage). Auguste André, je ne connais pas.


Eve30 said:


> Quelle autre référence choisir ?


Les dictionnaires et les manuels de prononciation, c'est bien pour les mots ordinaires et pour certains types de noms propres (par ex. les toponymes). Mais un prénom (surtout un prénom rare) appartient en quelque sorte à celui qui le porte, et c'est lui qui détermine — dans les limites du raisonnable — la prononciation (et l'orthographe) « correcte ». Si un Saul insiste pour que tu l'appelles [sol], qu'un autre insiste pour que tu prononces [sɔl], et qu'un troisième dit que cela s'écrit ‹Seaûle› mais que cela se prononce [sɔːːl], ils ont tous les trois raison. (On essaiera quand même de ne plus fréquenter le troisième…)


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Je n'ai pas dit, ni pensé, que les objectifs des linguistes étaient illégitimes ou inadaptés.
Il me semble seulement qu'il ne faut pas mettre dans leurs objectifs plus d'intentions qu'ils n'y mettent d'espérances.
Fouché décrit la prononciation de son époque avec toute la sincérité qu'il pense y mettre ; je ne me permettrais pas de lui reprocher d'ignorer une prononciation marginale qu'il n'aurait pas reconnue ou observée.
Capello n'a jamais entendu "Paul" avec un "o" fermé alors que je ne l'ai découvert que sur le tard : Capello n'a pas tort, et moi non plus. Et de nombreux autres exemples montrent que Capello et moi n'avons pas la même appréhension de la langue, ni dans sa grammaire, ni dans son style, ni dans sa prononciation — différence, et non opposition ou divergence.
Si Saul insistait pour que je prononce son nom comme il le souhaite, c'est comme si CapnPrep me disait que c'est Capn'Prep ou 'CapnPrep : je prendrais. 
Mais que va me dire Saul...?


----------



## Eve30

JeanDeSponde said:


> Je n'ai pas dit, ni pensé, que les objectifs des linguistes étaient illégitimes ou inadaptés.
> Il me semble seulement qu'il ne faut pas mettre dans leurs objectifs plus d'intentions qu'ils n'y mettent d'espérances.
> Fouché décrit la prononciation de son époque avec toute la sincérité qu'il pense y mettre ; je ne me permettrais pas de lui reprocher d'ignorer une prononciation marginale qu'il n'aurait pas reconnue ou observée.
> Capello n'a jamais entendu "Paul" avec un "o" fermé alors que je ne l'ai découvert que sur le tard : Capello n'a pas tort, et moi non plus. Et de nombreux autres exemples montrent que Capello et moi n'avons pas la même appréhension de la langue, ni dans sa grammaire, ni dans son style, ni dans sa prononciation — différence, et non opposition ou divergence.
> Si Saul insistait pour que je prononce son nom comme il le souhaite, c'est comme si CapnPrep me disait que c'est Capn'Prep ou 'CapnPrep : je prendrais.
> Mais que va me dire Saul...?



Merci JeanDeSponde. Pour le moment, Saul vous répond ceci : "Adla-Adla"... Ce qui n'éclaire pas tellement ma lanterne


----------

